# Is 30A 220V



## Stance

Is the 30A shore power 220V or 110V? I have 220V (40A) in my garage for my welder. I'll make an adapter if it is 220V. Thanks.


----------



## Gr8daggett

Stance said:


> Is the 30A shore power 220V or 110V? I have 220V (40A) in my garage for my welder. I'll make an adapter if it is 220V. Thanks.


The 30 amps is 110/120 Vac


----------



## Insomniak

It's 110 volt. DON'T plug it into a 220 volt outlet!!!


----------



## hautevue

BTW: the 50a socket in campgrounds is also 120v ac, NOT 220!! So whether you have a 30a or 50a connector on your TT, both are 120v.


----------



## KTMRacer

hautevue said:


> BTW: the 50a socket in campgrounds is also 120v ac, NOT 220!! So whether you have a 30a or 50a connector on your TT, both are 120v.


well, not quite. the 50A is two adjacent 50A 120V legs in a circuit. two circuits, 120V to ground 180 degrees out of phase. 240 across the hot legs. Inside the trailer it is two 50A 120V legs. So, yes, only 120V is available in the trailer but if you measure at the pedestal or at the panel across the two hot legs you'll get 240V.

here is more info. note that a 30A circuit is good for 3600watts, the 50A is good for 12,000 watts.

The 50-amp 120/240-volt 3 pole 4 wire grounding Service

This 50-amp service has 4 wires with two 120-volt HOT feeds. It is a misconception that this 50-amp RV service is something special. This service is a STANDARD 120/240 50-amp 3 pole with 4 prongs used for numerous applications.

From this common service we can draw 120 or 240 volts. Each leg is 50 amps @ 120 volts. 50-amp X 120-volt = 6000 watts. But since there are 2 HOT 120-volt legs at 6000 + 6000 = 12,000 watts to use in the RV or 50-amp X 240-volt = 12,000 watts when used as a 240-volt service. 
Almost ALL 50-amp wired RV's use both sides of the service separately as 120 volt on each leg. Only a few mostly high-end coaches utilize the 240-volt from this same service.

The 50-amp 3-pole 4-wire service is superior to the 30-amp service because of the total amperage available.

30-amp 120-volt service = 3,600 watts
50-amp 120/240-volt service = 12,000 watts

If you ever come across a 30A RV receptacle not at an RV hookup, (like in a house), check it first to make sure it is 120V. These are sometimes miswired as a 220V 30A service.


----------



## CamperAndy

KTMRacer said:


> BTW: the 50a socket in campgrounds is also 120v ac, NOT 220!! So whether you have a 30a or 50a connector on your TT, both are 120v.


well, not quite. .........

[/quote]

Well said KTMRacer - X2


----------



## Grover

This thread goes a long way towards proving if you don't know what you are doing with electricity, you can be in big trouble. It is best left to someone who knows what to do. Have them show you what needs to be done while they are doing it for you. Electricity is like a snake, it can kill you before you can move away. You cannot outrun electricity!!


----------



## Stance

Thanks all. I couldn't understand why the adapter to go from the shore power cord to a regular 110V wall plug as so small and simple. Now I know.

I know enough about electricity to get me into trouble.








I always make sure I know what I'm doing before messing with it. If it's beyond changing switches, outlets, etc., I let my electrician nephew do it.


----------



## hautevue

I agree w/KTMRacer's cogent explanation. The 50a socket does have 220 across the two hot legs, but no "normal" TT/RV uses 220, except, as he notes, the very high end units, probably that big diesel pusher motor home.

But for we TT folks, the 50 amp and 30 amp power cords we have are expecting 120v on their hot lines.

He also makes a very good point to be aware that sometimes folks put a 30a RV socket in the garage, and wire it with 220. Plugging your TT shore power into that voltage will toast your TT circuits. If you run across an RV socket in that situation, just check it out first with your handy dandy voltmeter.

Thanks KTMRacer for the info. Well said.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

I want to compliment KTMRacer for pointing out the potential to plug a 30 amp plug into a 240 volt outlet in a residential situation. I hadn't thought of that. I would also like to point out that while 12000 watts are available when using a 240 volt 50 amp circuit, since only 120 volts are commonly used, only 6000 watts are available to a travel trailer with a 50 amp cord. So the advantage of 50 amps is not great unless using 240 volts. My post of adding a 20 amp extension cord to run the hot water heater gets you access to the same wattage since 30 plus 20 amps equals 50 amps.

Rowland


----------



## CamperAndy

Wisconsin-Knight said:


> I want to compliment KTMRacer for pointing out the potential to plug a 30 amp plug into a 240 volt outlet in a residential situation. I hadn't thought of that. I would also like to point out that while 12000 watts are available when using a 240 volt 50 amp circuit, since only 120 volts are commonly used, only 6000 watts are available to a travel trailer with a 50 amp cord. So the advantage of 50 amps is not great unless using 240 volts. My post of adding a 20 amp extension cord to run the hot water heater gets you access to the same wattage since 30 plus 20 amps equals 50 amps.
> 
> Rowland


Actually a 50 amp RV cord provides two 50 amp circuits at 120 volts or one 50 amp circuit at 240 volts. The sum is the same 12,000 watts.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

CamperAndy said:


> I want to compliment KTMRacer for pointing out the potential to plug a 30 amp plug into a 240 volt outlet in a residential situation. I hadn't thought of that. I would also like to point out that while 12000 watts are available when using a 240 volt 50 amp circuit, since only 120 volts are commonly used, only 6000 watts are available to a travel trailer with a 50 amp cord. So the advantage of 50 amps is not great unless using 240 volts. My post of adding a 20 amp extension cord to run the hot water heater gets you access to the same wattage since 30 plus 20 amps equals 50 amps.
> 
> Rowland


Actually a 50 amp RV cord provides two 50 amp circuits at 120 volts or one 50 amp circuit at 240 volts. The sum is the same 12,000 watts.
[/quote]

Camper Andy, thanks for the correction, I obviously didn't know that! On that basis, people wanting to add another AC unit because of global warming we are experiencing should really consider changing to a 50 amp cord and distribution center. My extra extension cord is small potatoes compared to adding an additional 6000 watts!

Rowland


----------



## Lmbevard

As far as plugging into the 220V welder plug in your garage, You can have an adapter made that would only use one leg of the 220 to provide 40A 110V to the camper. I ended up having to use a 50A RV to 30A RV adapter since the 30A breaker was too weak. If you don't know what you're doing, an electrician could put something together easily. If you're doing it yourself, use at least 8 gauge wire to handle the load.


----------



## Stance

Yeah, I thought about doing that. The 110V plug I use can handle the A/C and fridge all day. When I add in something like the electric water heater, then it craps out. So, it won't be often that I need more amperage. I'll probably just wait until I get to that point.


----------



## cdn campers

can you plug a 30 amp male plug into a 50 amp female. and as long as you dont over amp you wold be okay. ???


----------



## KTMRacer

cdn campers said:


> can you plug a 30 amp male plug into a 50 amp female. and as long as you dont over amp you wold be okay. ???


not directly and not w/o knowing what type of 50A plug you have. the plugs are incompatible for a reason- SAFETY. I don't even know if a 4 wire 50A-30A adapter is made. And you need to know which 50A female you are connecting to, some 50A plugs have NO neutral connection, they are strictly 50A 220V. (Hot, Hot and ground). One could construct such an animal if needed, but it takes a competent understanding of electrical systems to make sure you've got it connected in a safe manner and really have 120V. Improper connection could end up with no ground or 220V going to the trailer, not nice.


----------



## Stance

cdn campers said:


> can you plug a 30 amp male plug into a 50 amp female. and as long as you dont over amp you wold be okay. ???


You can with an adapter such as this one:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/50-amp-male-to-30-amp-female-adapter-with-handle/48858

I'm not sure how useful these adapters are since I think at most places if there is 50 amp available, a 30 amp plug will be available too. I'm not that experienced with 50 amp though.


----------



## CamperAndy

Stance said:


> can you plug a 30 amp male plug into a 50 amp female. and as long as you dont over amp you wold be okay. ???


You can with an adapter such as this one:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/50-amp-male-to-30-amp-female-adapter-with-handle/48858

I'm not sure how useful these adapters are since I think at most places if there is 50 amp available, a 30 amp plug will be available too. I'm not that experienced with 50 amp though.
[/quote]

One reason to use such an adapter is due to poor maintenance by the campgrounds. The 30 amp plugs can get worn out and make poor contact leading to power issues in the trailer. The 50 amp outlet is seldom worn out unless it is a campground that caters to a lot of Class A rigs.


----------



## duggy

hautevue said:


> BTW: the 50a socket in campgrounds is also 120v ac, NOT 220!! So whether you have a 30a or 50a connector on your TT, both are 120v.


A friend of ours upgraded to a new park model trailer on a permanent site. Somehow the campground electrician, when upgrading the electrical service from 30A to 50A, wired it for 220 volts. Every electrical component in the trailer was cooked: TV, micro, fridge, AC, converter, electric fireplace, and more that I can't remember. It was a very expensive mistake!


----------



## Grover

I carry a voltage tester with me in the FW. I test every plug receptacle at every campground before I plug in the 50 amp cord. Cheap insurance.


----------



## 2112

CamperAndy said:


> can you plug a 30 amp male plug into a 50 amp female. and as long as you dont over amp you wold be okay. ???


You can with an adapter such as this one:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/50-amp-male-to-30-amp-female-adapter-with-handle/48858

I'm not sure how useful these adapters are since I think at most places if there is 50 amp available, a 30 amp plug will be available too. I'm not that experienced with 50 amp though.
[/quote]

One reason to use such an adapter is due to poor maintenance by the campgrounds. The 30 amp plugs can get worn out and make poor contact leading to power issues in the trailer. The 50 amp outlet is seldom worn out unless it is a campground that caters to a lot of Class A rigs.
[/quote]
I had to buy one of these adapters because some of the parks we go to will only have 50A available. The 30A or 30A/50A slots are taken so we are forced to use the 50A only class A pull-thru slots. Two local CG's are like this.


----------



## jozway

The 50 amp RV outlet is wired for 240 volts. The plug is a nema 14-50R. If it's a 50 amp plug it will be 240 volt.


----------



## cdn campers

Grover said:


> I carry a voltage tester with me in the FW. I test every plug receptacle at every campground before I plug in the 50 amp cord. Cheap insurance.


hey that is agreat idea, thanks


----------



## cdn campers

so if i plugged my tt with a 30 amp set up into a 50 amp service. would you do any damage to the system as all you are doing is uping the amps but the tt draw would be be 30 amps. and still 120 volts.curious


----------



## jozway

cdn campers said:


> so if i plugged my tt with a 30 amp set up into a 50 amp service. would you do any damage to the system as all you are doing is uping the amps but the tt draw would be be 30 amps. and still 120 volts.curious


As long as you have the proper adaptor it will be no problem.


----------



## jozway

cdn campers said:


> so if i plugged my tt with a 30 amp set up into a 50 amp service. would you do any damage to the system as all you are doing is uping the amps but the tt draw would be be 30 amps. and still 120 volts.curious


----------



## jozway

cdn campers said:


> so if i plugged my tt with a 30 amp set up into a 50 amp service. would you do any damage to the system as all you are doing is uping the amps but the tt draw would be be 30 amps. and still 120 volts.curious


My link this one would work.


----------



## KTMRacer

jozway said:


> The 50 amp RV outlet is wired for 240 volts. The plug is a nema 14-50R. If it's a 50 amp plug it will be 240 volt.


I installed a progressive industries EMS system in our trailer. Before it enables the power to the trailer, it checks for proper voltage (105-130IIRC), frequency, and hot, neutral and ground connected correctly. If any are not, it won't supply power to the trailer and give a readout of the error. It has about a 30 second delay between the time you plug it into an outlet and power applied to the trailer panel. They also sell a 50A version, similar checks. Also has built in surge protection and a digital readout of voltage, current and frequency. Once powered up it also will kick out on overvoltage, undervoltage or surge.


----------



## 2112

jozway said:


> My link this one would work.


That is exactly what I bought from the same supplier. Works great


----------



## Xcursion

I use the 50A to 30A adapter because sometimes the 30A breaker at pedestal would open before the 30A breaker at inside panel. Now if I have an overload only the inside breaker will open. Much easier than having to go outside or thinking you lost power from electric company.


----------



## KTMRacer

Xcursion said:


> I use the 50A to 30A adapter because sometimes the 30A breaker at pedestal would open before the 30A breaker at inside panel. Now if I have an overload only the inside breaker will open. Much easier than having to go outside or thinking you lost power from electric company.


Good point. Breakers that are "continually" tripped or run at full rated power will often slowly start tripping well below the rated current. Couple that with the fact that the most used plug is the 30A, and you've got a chance that the 30A receptical is marginal. loose contacts etc.


----------



## 2112

Xcursion's approach will always trip his house breaker and not the pedestal's, weakening his breaker over time.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

You guys should take up back packing...


----------

